# Yếu tố đánh giá thiết bị định vị ô tô tốt nhất



## Bachviettech (21/1/21)

Bạn là người mua hàng, bạn đã biết Yếu tố đánh giá thiết bị *định vị ô tô tốt nhất*? Trên thị trường hàng giả, hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng xuất hiện rất nhiều. Chúng tôi hi vọng những đánh giá dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn có lựa chọn phù hợp.





*1. Đánh giá để chọn thiết bị định vị ô tô tốt nhất*
Thiết bị định vị ô tô tốt nhất sẽ phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố khác nhau. Quý vị có thể dựa trên 4 tiêu chí dưới đây.

*- Nhà sản xuất thiết bị định vị ô tô*
Lựa chọn *thiết bị định vị ô tô* của nhà cung cấp nào, có uy tín không…. Điều này rất cần thiết vì 1 đơn vị uy tín sẽ có bảo hành chính hãng

Là đồ điện tử nên không tránh khỏi việc xảy ra lỗi trong quá trình dùng. Có chính sách bảo hành bạn sẽ có thể nhờ họ xử lý 1 cách triệt để

Việt Tech tự hào là nhà cung cấp *định vị ô tô xe máy* tốt nhất trên thị trường. Các sản phẩm chúng tôi cung cấp đều được người tiêu dùng đánh giá cao

*- Tính năng của thiết bị định vị*
Một thiết bị tốt sẽ đầy đủ các tính năng cơ bản như:

+ Quản lý vị trí, hành trình xe

+ Truyền dữ liệu liên tục, ổn định về phần mềm định vị ô tô

+ Báo cáo dữ liệu chi tiết về vị trí, quãng đường, tốc độ…

+ Có tính năng cảnh báo cho lái xe, cảnh báo đi ra hoặc vào vùng an toàn, cảnh báo tốc độ…

+ Xem lại hành trình di chuyển 90 ngày…..






*- Bao bì của định vị ô tô*
Là sản phẩm đạt chuẩn, các thiết bị định vị sẽ còn nguyên bao bì, nhãn mác, không bị tác động từ bên ngoài. Cũng như có giấy tờ về nguồn gốc, hóa đơn, phiếu bảo hành nếu bạn có nhu cầu. Đồng thời, sẽ có hướng dẫn lắp đặt và sử dụng cụ thể nhất.

*- Cấu tạo của định vị xe ô tô*
Định vị xe ô tô tốt thường được cấu tạo bởi 2 bộ phận cơ bản:

+ Vỏ thiết bị được làm từ kim loại có thiết kế đặc biệt. Đảm bảo chống rung, chống sốc, va đập, chịu được nhiệt độ cao, chống nước

+ Phần trung tâm là bộ phận bên trong vỏ thiết bị được bảo vệ vô cùng chắc chắn. Nó sẽ chứa dữ liệu về ô tô nhằm giúp các cơ quan chức năng khi làm nhiệm vụ.




_Với các đánh giá về thiết bị định vị ô tô tốt nhất này. Nếu quý vị có nhu cầu tìm hiểu sản phẩm phù hợp nhất. Liên hệ ngay 0902 247 699 chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho bạn_

*2. Lý do bạn nên lắp thiết bị định vị ô tô ngay hôm nay*
Việc bạn quyết định *lắp thiết bị định vị ô tô* chắc chắn là lựa chọn sáng suốt nhất bởi:

*- Là giải pháp quản lý ô tô thông minh nhất*

Công nghệ GPS/ GPRS của thiết bị cho phép bạn quản lý, giám sát ô tô mọi lúc. Đây là biện pháp quản lý mới nhất, hiện đại và hiệu quả nhất. Đa số doanh nghiệp đều sử dụng phương án này

*- Tiết kiệm tối đa nhân lực*

Với *định vị ô tô*, bạn chỉ cần 1 nhân viên là có thể quản lý hàng trăm xe mà không cần đến nhiều nhân sự. Hơn nữa, bạn còn có thể giám sát chi tiết nhân viên lái xe chính xác nhất

*- Bảo vệ xe ô tô hiệu quả*

Không cần canh giữ xe 24/24. Khi bạn có bất cứ xâm hại nào bất hợp pháp đến xe ô tô của doanh nghiệp, cá nhân. Cảnh báo SOS tự động phát tín hiệu đến chủ xe hoặc chủ doanh nghiệp

*- Tăng tuổi thọ cho xe ô tô*

Thiết bị có khả năng nhắc nhở chủ doanh nghiệp bảo dưỡng xe ô tô thường xuyên. Từ đó kịp thời khắc phục những hư hại của xe.






*





2 thiết bị phù hợp với vấn đề này đó là



Định vị ô tô xe máy X7S



Định vị không dây VT03D*
*3. Ứng dụng của thiết bị định vị ô tô*
Trong thực tế, thiết bị định vị ô tô của Việt Tech được sử dụng và ứng dụng khá nhiều vào việc quản lý. Đặc biệt là giám sát các loại xe mọi lúc mọi nơi

- Cha mẹ có thể giám sát con cái trong những trường hợp đặc thù riêng

- Vợ chồng có sự nghi ngờ và muốn theo dõi hành trình di chuyển của nhau

- Doanh nghiệp muốn quản lý xe cho thuê, xe tự lái, xe cá nhân

- Quản lý nhân viên kinh doanh, nhân viên thị trường, nhân viên tiếp thị, nhân viên giao hàng

- Giúp tài xế lái xe an toàn hơn

- Chống trộm xe mọi lúc mọi nơi

- Tìm lại xe đã mất nhanh nhất

- Rất hữu ích dành cho công việc của thám tử tư

Trên đây là những đánh giá của Việt Tech về thiết bị định vị ô tô tốt nhất. Nếu quý vị có nhu cầu hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi. Nhân viên tư vấn sẽ giúp bạn sở hữu sản phẩm phù hợp

_Thông tin chi tiết về *gắn thiết bị định vị xe hơi* quý vị hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi. Việt Tech sẽ tư vấn chi tiết nhất._

Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ và dịch vụ toàn cầu VIỆT TECH


*VPHN:* Số 9, Ngõ 92 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Q. Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
*VPHCM: *Số 22C Ngô Đức Kế, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
*Hotline: 0975883811 – 0902247699 *
*Website: dinhvitoancau.net*
*Shopee: shopee.vn.dinhviviettechgps*


----------

